# Anyone havea B&S Single OHV Repair Manual #272147 PDF?



## Wayfarersun (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi,

Does anyone have a p/n 272147 B&S Single OHV repair manual in PDF format?

Thanks


----------



## mjn61 (Jul 10, 2006)

Take a look on e-bay you can get a program for all briggs engines cheap.


----------

